# Hilfe...



## yather (9 August 2008)

Hallo! nach viel googeln, bin ich immer nicht schlauer geworden, vielleicht kann einer mir hier helfen.
Ziel: Ansteuereung einer Lampe über SPS
 Technische Daten der Lampe 24V/ 100W -> ~ 4A
Problem: Die Lampe hat im Ausgeschaltetem Zustand einen Widerstand von ~1 Ohm, das ergibt einen Einschaltstrom von 24A.
Das dazugehörige Netzteil kann jedoch nur 24V / 10A. Somit bricht die Spannung beim Anschalten der Lampe ein.
Wie kann ich denn Die Lampe über SPS ansteuern damit die Lampe nicht einbricht.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## FvE (9 August 2008)

Drück mal F1 dann bekommst Du Hilfe

Gruss

FvE


----------



## OHGN (9 August 2008)

yather schrieb:


> Hallo! nach viel googeln, bin ich immer nicht schlauer geworden, vielleicht kann einer mir hier helfen.
> Ziel: Ansteuereung einer Lampe über SPS
> Technische Daten der Lampe 24V/ 100W -> ~ 4A
> Problem: Die Lampe hat im Ausgeschaltetem Zustand einen Widerstand von ~1 Ohm, das ergibt einen Einschaltstrom von 24A.
> ...


Das ist jetzt ein Fake, oder?


----------



## yather (9 August 2008)

nein warum sollte ich eure Zeit so verschwenden?

Der CPU ist ein 315F-2DP


----------



## MW (9 August 2008)

yather schrieb:


> nein warum sollte ich eure Zeit so verschwenden?


 
deine Frage is doch etwas merkwürdig 

Welche Ausgänge hast du denn ?, Die Lampe direkt an einen Transistor ausgang hängen wäre nicht sehr schlau 

Wie oft schaltest du die Lampe an und aus ????


----------



## OHGN (9 August 2008)

yather schrieb:


> nein warum sollte ich eure Zeit so verschwenden?
> 
> Der CPU ist ein 315F-2DP


Mit den F-CPU's funktioniert das nicht.
Besorg Dir eine 312-C, dann klappt das auch.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 August 2008)

Wird denn mit der ganzen SPS nur eine Lampe gesteuert? Was passiert mit all den übrigen Ausgängen?


----------



## Hoyt (9 August 2008)

Hallo



yather schrieb:


> .....   Technische Daten der Lampe 24V/ 100W -> ~ 4A
> Problem: Die Lampe hat im Ausgeschaltetem Zustand einen Widerstand von ~1 Ohm, das ergibt einen Einschaltstrom von 24A.
> Das dazugehörige Netzteil kann jedoch nur 24V / 10A.



Das Problem ist, das dein Netzteil keine 24A für den Start der Lampe bringen kann.
Wenn ich müsste, würde ich dies folgendermassen lösen.
Mit zwei Ausgängen zwei Relais schalten (Min. 5A Kontakte).
Mit dem ersten Relais steuerst du die Lampe über einen Vorwiederstand, welcher so klein wie möglich gewählt werden sollte, damit das Netzteil nicht in  Überlast geht. Wird die Lampe einmal über der Vorwiederstand angesteuert, beginnt sie vermutlich schon zu glühen, und du kannst (Zeitverzögert) mit dem zweiten Relais normal die 24V zuschalten.

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## yather (9 August 2008)

Das Problem ist, das dein Netzteil keine 24A für den Start der Lampe bringen kann.

das ganz genau das Problem. Weil wenn die Lampe kalt ist hat sie eine Widerstand von 1Ohm. Und wenn ich die Lampe mehrmal ein und ausschalte erwärmt sich die Widerstand und wird langsam grösser, dann irgendwann wird sie hell nach dem Anschalten.


----------



## forendiva (9 August 2008)

Was du brauchst ist eine Lampenheizung! Funktioniert wie das Vorglühen beim Dieselmotor.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 August 2008)

Wie sieht denn die Schaltung überhaupt aus? Um was für ein Netzteil handelt es sich denn, ist es eventuell kurzschlussfest? Verkraften kurzschlussfeste Netzteile für 10 A diesen Einschaltstrom? Wie oft wird die Lampe ein- und ausgeschaltet?


----------



## OHGN (9 August 2008)

yather schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, das dein Netzteil keine 24A für den Start der Lampe bringen kann.
> 
> das ganz genau das Problem. Weil wenn die Lampe kalt ist hat sie eine Widerstand von 1Ohm. Und wenn ich die Lampe mehrmal ein und ausschalte erwärmt sich die Widerstand und wird langsam grösser, dann irgendwann wird sie hell nach dem Anschalten.


Falsches Forum!!!
Also sagt mir jetzt was Ihr wollt, aber das hier hat im Forum "Simatic" definitiv nichts verloren (hat ja nun wirklich nix mit der SPS zu tun...)

Ich halte das Ganze immer noch für einen Fake, wenn das nicht so sein sollte empfehle ich den Besuch eines Forums für Elektrotechnik oder hier im Forum die Rubrik "Schaltschrankbau". (wobei auch das nicht so ganz passt...)


----------



## Hoyt (9 August 2008)

yather schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das dein Netzteil keine 24A für den Start der Lampe bringen kann.



Das ist mir schon klar.



yather schrieb:


> Weil wenn die Lampe kalt ist hat sie eine Widerstand von 1Ohm. Und wenn ich die Lampe mehrmal ein und ausschalte erwärmt sich die Widerstand und wird langsam grösser, dann irgendwann wird sie hell nach dem Anschalten.



Wenn das Netzteil nicht 24A nicht bringt, dann musst du halt, wie ich schon beschrieben habe (mit Vorwiederstand) die Glühlampe vorheizen.
Am saubersten wäre natürlich ein Netzteil einzusetzen, welches die Leistung bringt.

Oder Einen Akku dazwischenschalten, welcher kuzzeitig die 24 A liefern kann (Beispiel zwei Autobatterien).

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## yather (9 August 2008)

so sieht die Zeichnung auf.


----------



## OHGN (9 August 2008)

yather schrieb:


> so sieht die Zeichnung auf.


Bingo!

Und was hat das jetzt mit der SPS zu tun?


----------



## yather (9 August 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Bingo!
> 
> Und was hat das jetzt mit der SPS zu tun?



die lampe muss uber die SPS gesteuert werden.


----------



## vierlagig (9 August 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit der SPS zu tun?



oben rechts, der blaue kasten ... steht aber auch drin


----------



## OHGN (9 August 2008)

yather schrieb:


> die lampe muss uber die SPS gesteuert werden.


Aber Dir ist schon klar, dass Dein hier geschildertes Problem mit der SPS nichts zu tun hat?

By the way: was für einen Beruf hast Du eigentlich


----------



## vierlagig (9 August 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Aber Dir ist schon klar, dass Dein hier geschildertes Problem mit der SPS nichts zu tun hat?



das ist doch egal ... ich hatte anfangs auch noch gedacht, er wolle die 4A über einen relais-kontakt einer ausgangskarte schalten, jetzt ist es ein halbleiterrelais ... schön, oder?

zum netzteil wurden dir ja genug tipps gegeben! besonders hoyt hat hier mit den batterien eine wichtige aussage getroffen, ansonsten einfach ein größeres netzteil oder mal über die lampe nachdenken ... 100W machen mit 230V viel mehr sinn: P=U*I


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 August 2008)

Hi,
schau mal nach ob es einen Heißleiter (NTC) für diesen Strom gibt (quasi das Gegenstück zum PTC-Verhalten der Glühlampe).
Diesen kannst du dann vor deine Glühlampe schalten damit im Einschaltaugenblick den Strom begrenzen.

Aber gucken dass du keinen Mess-NTC einbaust ;-)


----------



## yather (9 August 2008)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> schau mal nach ob es einen Heißleiter (NTC) für diesen Strom gibt (quasi das Gegenstück zum PTC-Verhalten der Glühlampe).


Wie soll ich das schauen? wie geht das bitte?



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Aber gucken dass du keinen Mess-NTC einbaust ;-)



was ist ein Mess-NTC??


----------



## Hoyt (9 August 2008)

yather schrieb:


> so sieht die Zeichnung auf.



Mit einem nur 10A Netzteil kommst du nicht drum herum den Glühwendel irgendwie vorzuheizen !!!    

Entweder dauernd mit einem Vorwiederstand, oder einer geeigneten Elektronikschaltung.
Oder wie schon beschrieben beim starten mit einem zweiten Relais (oder Halbleiterrelais) und eines davon mit Vorwiederstand.

Tipp am Schluss: Nim eine 230VAC Glühlampe und ein entsprechendes Halbleiterrelais!

Was soll den hier überhaupt beleuchtet werden?

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 August 2008)

yather schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das schauen? wie geht das bitte?



Wenn du einen Conrad oder Reichelt Katalog liegen hast, suchst du da nach Heißleitern. Oder auf der Webseite von denen. Dann in die Datenblätter nach den Angaben schauen.
Hauptlieferant wird Epcos sein. Die haben auch ein Berechnungst**l (wenn man selber nicht rechnen möchte).



yather schrieb:


> was ist ein Mess-NTC??



Ein NTC der dafür gebaut wurde um Temperaturen zu messen. Also es wird der Widerstand gemessen, und der NTC soll sich durch den Messstrom natürlich wenn es geht nicht erwärmen.


Ergänzung zu dem Heißleiter:

 Falls du vorhast deine Lampe in kurzem Abstand blinken zu lassen funktioniert das nicht, da der NTC dann keine Zeit zum Abkühlen hat. Dann müsstest du ins Datenblatt schauen welche Temperaturkonstante der eingesetzte NTC hat, und wie lange du vor erneutem einschalten warten müsstest.


----------



## yather (9 August 2008)

Hoyt schrieb:


> Was soll den hier überhaupt beleuchtet werden?
> 
> Gruss Hoyt



eine Heizungseinrichtung


----------



## peter(R) (11 August 2008)

Wie wäre es das Halbleiterrelais zu takten ???

Direkt beim einschalten ein Impuls- Pausenverhältnis von zB. 25 - 75 
und das langsam immer mehr zu 100 - 0 verschieben. 

Wie lang der Impuls am Anfang sein darf müsste man durch testen ermitteln.
Halt so lang daß das Netzteil noch keine dicke Backen macht. Dann noch testen wie schnell ( oder langsam ) man das Verhältnis verschieben kann und
schon müsste es funktionieren.
Eidiweil ein Halbleiterrelais kann man ohne Schaden sehr schnell takten lassen.


peter(R)


----------



## yather (11 August 2008)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Wie wäre es das Halbleiterrelais zu takten ???
> 
> Direkt beim einschalten ein Impuls- Pausenverhältnis von zB. 25 - 75
> und das langsam immer mehr zu 100 - 0 verschieben.
> ...


danke für deine Antwort, werde es mal machen und dir berichten.


----------



## Atlantik (22 August 2008)

yather schrieb:


> eine Heizungseinrichtung



Optimal!

Kannste nicht die zu beleuchtende Heizungseinrichtung als kontinuierliche Vorheizung für deine, die Heizungseinrichtung beleuchtende, Lichtquelle wählen ? 
Die Lichtquelle einfach mit ein paar Heizschlangen umwickeln.
Der Einfachheit halber würd ich das auf jeden Fall probieren, bevor ich ne 230V Lösung nehmen würde!


----------

